# Rechamber cost?



## goindeep (Oct 1, 2008)

I have a .243 that I would like to get rechambered to a.308...anyone got a ballpark figure at what i would be looking at money wise?


----------



## Clemson (Oct 1, 2008)

The correct terminology would be "rebarreled."  Depending on what the brand of rifle involved is, the cost for, for instance, a Remington Model 700 would be the cost of a  barrel plus around $150 for labor plus shipping costs.  If you want the barrel and action blued, add $80 or so.  A stainless barrel costs more, but it does not have to be blued.

The barrels themselves can range from bargain jobs that are at least as good as factory barrels (and often much better) to pretty expensive tubes.  For a hunting gun, the less expensive options (like Shaw) are quite satisfactory.  Those would cost around $145 up.  A nice Shilen stainless steel barrel would run more like $325.

I hope this helps.  Be more specific on the rifle involved, and I can give you a closer estimate.

Clemson


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Oct 1, 2008)

what kind (brand) of gun is it?


----------



## goindeep (Oct 1, 2008)

thanks guys...didnt know i needed to let you know more...remington 700 lss


----------



## Clemson (Oct 1, 2008)

That's a good rifle.  Easy to rebarrel to .308, or......

.260 Rem, 7mm08, .338 Fed, .358 Win.

Your choice, no difference in price.


----------



## Ga-Bullet (Oct 1, 2008)

Pac-Nor Gets $525 To Re Barrel. About as Cheap as You'll Get for the work. Might Also check With Micky Coleman He Did a 6.5-284 for me. He Is a Class act. You'll not meet a Nicer Guy.


----------



## jglenn (Oct 2, 2008)

for the $$ Shaw is easily the best out there for a good hunting barrel. You can get a factory profile in SS for around $235 plus $70 installation by shaw.. think the chrome molly barrels run around 175 for a Rem profile but then you have to re-blue which they will also do for you.

good solid barrels.


http://www.ershawbarrels.com/normal.asp


shilen is the next step up and at least $130 more per barrel.


----------



## jglenn (Oct 3, 2008)

an other option is to find a new take off Rem 700 barrel in 308 and have a local smith fit it. These barrels are all over gunbroker.com for WAY less than $70 new


----------



## b00mer (Nov 24, 2008)

won't work, bullet dia is different. .243 vs .308


----------



## germag (Nov 24, 2008)

b00mer said:


> won't work, bullet dia is different. .243 vs .308



Lemme guess.....you didn't read through the thread, did you?


----------



## BigBlack (Nov 24, 2008)

b00mer said:


> won't work, bullet dia is different. .243 vs .308



will work I am having a my 243 barrel swapped out for 308 as well.  I picked up a SS Fluted take off barrell for $60.00 and will have $100.00 or there abouts in the installation and head spacing.

Bolt face, magazine and reciever are the same for these two as well as many others like 7mm-08, 260 etc...


----------



## germag (Nov 24, 2008)

BigBlack said:


> will work I am having a my 243 barrel swapped out for 308 as well.  I picked up a SS Fluted take off barrell for $60.00 and will have $100.00 or there abouts in the installation and head spacing.
> 
> Bolt face, magazine and reciever are the same for these two as well as many others like 7mm-08, 260 etc...



You did good!


----------

